# Middletown, CT accounts



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

I have 2 awesome customers, live across the street from each other, and I need someone to take these accounts ASAP. I am in Newington, and they are really too far out for me to get to as the rest of my accounts are closer to home. Both pay 40 for 2-5.9", 65 for 6-11.9", and 90 for 12"+. Please contact me (860)306-0454. Customers are my lawn regulars, and have agreed to have me find someone closer for them.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

BUMP to the top. One account still needs to be taken. I was going to take it but was warned that the road was extremely extremely narrow. I use a dually. I had to back my way out of the street due to how narrow it really was. 

As I said if I used a Wrangler or something I'd have been all over it but the dually just won't quite work out on that road.


----------

